# Whirlpool conquest



## Chris (Jun 1, 2014)

I have a whirlpool conquest side x side that is probably ten years old or more. The ice maker went from working fine to making ice and not stopping. It over filled the catch. I turned the ice maker off and now it won't turn back on or make any ice. This was a year or so ago. It would be nice to have ice again without buying a new fridge. Anyone have any idea what could be wrong?




Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Hi,



> I have a whirlpool conquest side x side that is probably ten years old or more



Model#?
http://www.applianceaid.com/model-number.php



> It over filled the catch



?Catch?



> I turned the ice maker off and now it won't turn back on or make any ice.



What happens when you turned it back on? Sits there dead, is running but not filling? Anybody checked for power to the icemaker?



> This was a year or so ago



Sometimes the fill tube can get ice in it, esp when sitting for so long.







jeff.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Jun 1, 2014)

Chris said:


> The ice maker went from working fine to. . .not stopping.


I'd say the limit switch that is actuated by the wire bail [generic name, with shutoff arm being a specific name ] 

http://www.google.com/search?q=bail...l-135887-WIRE-BAIL-FOR-R8222-28-Relay;500;500

that senses when the ice container is full has failed, but Jeff1 is way more knowledgeable.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2014)

Catch = ice pail thing

Turn it on nothing happens at all.

Fill tube seems clear and fine


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## jeff1 (Jun 1, 2014)

> Fill tube seems clear and fine



Good.



> Turn it on nothing happens at all





Did you find the model#?
If you have a module style ice maker, Test points L & N will verify 120 volts to Ice Maker module.
(Make sure your test probes go into the test points 1/2".)

jeff.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2014)

I will get the model number tomorrow, had it all covered up today doing some drywall work.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (Jun 2, 2014)

When you turned off last year, did you turn off supply water under the sink?


----------



## Chris (Jun 2, 2014)

No just the switch inside the freezer door. The water still works fine through the door.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------

